# IE startet keine _blank-Links



## möp (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein Problem mit meinem IE6.

Der will keine _blank-links mehr öffnen.
Woran kann das liegen, hattet ihr das Problem schonmal?

mfg
möp


----------



## del d vibrato (28. Januar 2004)

Ich hab so einige Probleme mit den ie6. Allerdings gehen bei mir zu viele Fenster auf, nämlich bei jedem neuen Fenster ein Popup extra und das hat manchmal sogar noch einen Webseitendialog. 

Das hilft Dir aber jetzt auch nicht weiter, ich weiss ... ich wollte es nur mal los werden. 

Jedenfalls bin ich deswegen zum Crazy Browser gewechselt. Der übernimmt schön alle Favoriten und Einstellungen des IE und blockt automatisch Popups. Das kann man selbstverständlich auch abstellen. 

http://www.crazybrowser.com 

Das einzige, was er nicht leisten kann, ist die google tool bar anzuzeigen, aber in der Suchfunktion ist u.a. auch google vertreten.

Grüsse
del


----------



## Konstantin Gross (28. Januar 2004)

Hi,
also kA was das für ein Fehler ist, aber der ist klasse:
Avant Browser


----------



## möp (29. Januar 2004)

> also kA was das für ein Fehler ist, aber der ist klasse:



Ja, ne, find ich auch. Mit Microsoft wird nie langweilig  

Als Fehler gibt er mir an "Schnittstelle nicht unterstützt".

Kann das eventuell an eingebundenen Javascripts liegen?

Danke für die Browsertips.  Hab mein Sortiment mal wieder Aufgestockt 

mfg
möp


----------

